# Brass plumb bob



## GT-6 Racer (Sep 18, 2022)

Made this for a carpenter buddy of mine.  360 brass body, 12L14 knurled nut, and a hardened field point for a tip. Works great.  Arrow field point was a slick way to avoid heat treating. Simply spin ground it to match the body.


----------



## davidpbest (Sep 18, 2022)

Looks lovely.   Is there a hole in the top screw for the string?  If not, how do you get the string centered on the bob?


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Sep 18, 2022)

Yes, there is a little through hole, chamfered on the inside.  Keeps string on center too.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 19, 2022)

Nice job, I also like to use off the shelf components whenever I can. A plumb bob was one of the first things I made on a lathe, close to 40 years ago... I still have it but lasers have surpassed its use.


----------



## great white (Sep 19, 2022)

Using the field point was a neat idea!


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Sep 19, 2022)

Thanks Great White. Always thinking about stuff like that.  My carpenter friend I made this for is a bit old school, does some nice stuff that sometimes requires old school techniques. He loves his lasers though for sure.


----------

